# wife filed for divorce after 19 years together



## wrightway35 (Jun 1, 2011)

she filed last month i have until the jun 5 to awncer she want talk or nothing other than she is done but did tell me that people divorce and get back together all the time n we will try but like i told her if she has to divorce me how can i belive she wants to try to get back together after the divorce i think she is saying this to me cause she wants mt to use her attorney n not fight her n stuff in court and then she will laugh like hell after divorce is done and she also had a judge order me to leave house we have 3 kids n grandbaby i love her with all my heart n i dont want to lose her n my family she has cheated on me before but so have i we have always worked it out n talked it out but this time i had no idea she filed until bam the knock on the door n here u go what should i do or can i do to get her back n not go throgh with the divorce any help would b greatly app


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

What's with all the cheating?

She probably got sick of talking it out, if men don't make real changes women get sick of it it and eventually walk away.


----------

